# anything can be done to counteract this?



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL... now I really wonder why my dr. gave me two kinds of pills both of which have "insomnia" as a possible side effect, knowing that I have a very bad case of insomnia already... I know I should give it a week and see if things change for the better (LOL, no luck in the slow-kick-in department with side effects, though the real benefits of these meds are really slow at arriving), but it's another night so tired and yet so very widely awake because of the combined effect of both drugs (levsin and laxepro).Not sure if I can go like this anymore without sleep







... Wonder if anyone has any suggestions on anything that can help (I'm already following a good sleep heigene)? Anything, like stuff I can eat/drink (except milk) or herbs or even pills that won't interact with the two I'm taking? Thanks a gazillion!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might check out Melatonin. It is one of the signals the body uses to say it is sleep time.http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/69298.cfm lists the drug interactions.K.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you SO much, Kethleen!I'll go to the Vitamin Shopp and get it when hubby (who drives our only car to work) comes back. Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh love ya Cherrie - you are having a rough time aren't you - I think maybe a frank chat with your doc is t'order of the day - this can't be right - the anti-depressant I'm on Mitrazapene (which I know very few peeps take) has t'opposite effect - I'm dead drouzy after taking it - so take it last thing at night and I'm out like a light - there must be others that are more "sympathetic" to your situation - cos the last thing you need if you are abit "wobbly" mental-health wise (and I'm not being insulting - cos I'm definately on the Wobbly side - in all senses of the word!!!!) - is a poor sleeping pattern.I wish you well and hope you get a better night tonight - hot drink, hot bath, good, relaxing book???Sue xxxxx


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL, Sue... No, I don't feel insulted at all







-- it is what it is, as long as people don't pathologize my every word every action, it's really good to discuss it openly and honestly. And THANK YOU for that! Really appreciate it







Thanks for the well wishes! I'll be heading to bed after replying to your post







Hope everything's good on your end! HUGS ~ Cherrie


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Just an update, everyone ~I was able to have some sleep last night and I'm beginning to feel better this morning (boy that feels good!







)Thank you all sooooooo much for being there for me!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Our absolute pleasure darling - well I'd better tottle off to bed - nother long day tomorrow - god don't t'world look a brighter place after a night's sleep - I had an incredibly erotic dream about Sean Bean last night - god knows why!!!!!Well continued good luck with your medication - but thats the key - keep with the programme but work closely with your doctors too.Sue xxxxx


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Glad you finally got some sleep! Are you taking the pills in the morning so they're mostly worn off by bedtime? Also when I spoke to my GP about it he prescribed me a small amount of sleeping pills that were safe to use while on them, just for that initial time when the insomnia was bad. Lol, it wore off though before I took any of them!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you, Sue and Amy! Sue, I will I promise Amy, it was pure luck that I read it somewhere on the BB last year that antidepressants should be taken in the morning, so I've been doing that







And i've bought the time release version of melatonin and hopefully it'll keep doing it's job -_-BTW, Amy, your blog's awesome! And what you cooked looks delicious!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Typically SSRI types of antidepressants can increase wakefulness so are best taken in the morning when you kida want that anyway.Typically Tricyclic antidepressants (and some others like Remeron) increase drowsiness and tend to be best taken at bedtime when you want that anyway.Hope the melatonin keeps working!K.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks a whole bunch, Kathleen! I was also so lucky to find a sustained release version of it


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Cherrie - thats great things are looking up - I'm interested about the times you take your anti-d's - I have always taken my mitrazapene last thing at night - it makes me drowsy but they are all different aren't they.Sue xxxx


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Sue, thanks! I take it in the a.m., cos mine doesn't make me drowsy... it's the opposite, lol...Now I really don't think it's the best med for me, but since I won't be seeing my dr. much later, might as well stick with it, cos by now it does make me feel less depressed.


----------

